

Ask HN: Would you pay a 20$/m subscription for...? - nvk

Brainstorming exercise:<p>I would like to know services, products, web or mobile you would be willing to pay a $20/m subscription.<p>Existing (could be improved) or non-existing. Ideas could be crazy or stupid, doesn't matter, just list it as long as you would be willing to pay — I really mean you are holding your credit card in your hands as you list it.<p>This could be for business or personal.<p><i>Shamelessly based on</i> http://hackerne.ws/item?id=4727087 — "Ask HN: what would you pay a 50$/m subscription for?"
======
lmm
Very little; subscriptions add up fast. The only thing I can think of is if it
was attached to something where I'm already spending more than $20/month - so
maybe a service that would watch ebay (or in my case Yahoo auctions Japan) for
things that I wanted and then buy them when they're cheap.

At work I'd try and convince employers to pay $20/month for an eclipse that
didn't crash. Or managed IRC hosting (though hipchat pretty much fills that
niche).

------
eduardordm
A web-based gmail client that manages multiple accounts in columns. Almost
like AOL Alto, but columns instead of stacks. Something like tweetdeck.

(I hate mail.app)

~~~
nvk
I'd like that as well, email is broken but is not going away.

I think the solution (for now) is in the client metaphor.

------
nvk
Some of my list:

\- Magical receipt bookkeeping with year end submission

\- Total communication solution, Phone # + IM + Cell & Desktop clients.

\- Group collaboration/communication (Campfire sucks), I like IRC but it's
limited.

\- Social media hub, that is well thought trough for each service.

\- Movie _Downloading_ service (streaming is not good enough)

\- Coffee beans + loose Tea delivered.

\- Better e-mail solution (email fixed).

\- Automated topic research.

more to come...

~~~
jkaykin
check out <http://craftcoffee.com> for coffee delivered monthly

------
duiker101
I pay for the VPS, I would pay for a movie streaming service that had all the
film as soon as they get on dvd. Not much more.

